# Off to see/hear the Manzer 50 string guitar & the Group of 7 Guitar Project



## Daniel Grenier

Off tomorrow to Kleinburg's McMillan Gallery to see The Algonquin Ensemble with their new Sonic Palette project - an original musical experience based on Tom Thomson's art work - a full 100 years after his death.

The sextet is from the Ottawa area with Terry Tufts on the guitar(s) where he will be playing Linda Manzer's new 50 string guitar especially commissioned for this project - 0ne heck of an instrument!










The above show is sold out but also of interest to any guitar fanatic, is the Group of Seven guitar project where 8 unique, one-of-a-kind guitars designed for this project will be displayed. Designed and made by 7 of Canada's top luthiers (Manzer, Laskin, Larrivee etc), the guitars are each dedicated to a member of the Group of Seven. The 8th is a collaboration between the 7 luthiers. Show is on till October.
Link: The Group of Seven Guitar Project

Should be a moving experience, both visually and musically.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Wow, very interesting project. I'll have to look them up to see if they have any local dates booked in Ottawa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbg1

if you are talking to terry please say hello from 'ets' for me if you would


----------



## Daniel Grenier

cbg1 said:


> if you are talking to terry please say hello from 'ets' for me if you would


Will do"ets" ... We may get a chance to talk to Terry and (his wife) Kathryn if they're not too busy. This weekend will be a whirlwind for them though, no doubt.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Budda

*picks jaw up*


----------



## Daniel Grenier

Daniel Grenier said:


> Off tomorrow to Kleinburg's McMillan Gallery .....


"McMillan"? ... Nope. Make that the McMichael Gallery, of course. My bad!


----------



## leftysg

I love all the Gof7 works but Harris always spoke to me the most. The starkness combined with the blues and grays and his use of light. Hope to see the exhibit this year as well. With that berg acting as a horn, it sort of reminds me of an acoustic 'Iceman' model. I also need to see that Grit Laskin inlay work which is a masterpiece on its own.


----------



## Sneaky

Hang on a sec, let me tune up.


----------

